# Face abcess



## NewToMini's (Apr 12, 2016)

My mare has a face abcess




I noticed a hard bump on her cheek a month or so ago, so I looked through old pictures, and she had it in August, too (barely). Last week the dentist came out, and I had him look at her, and he couldn't tell what the bump was. Today, I got her out to go for a walk, and it looked very round, and she was missing some hair, so I took a closer look and it was leaking out of two tiny holes, and had gotten squishy, so I knew it was an abscess. Called the vet and he'll be out on Thursday to take a look at her. I feel so sorry for my poor baby, she's acting normal, but I'm sure it hurts



Can't wait till it drains to relieve some pressure and make her feel better.

One question, why would it take so long to develop, and will he likely gie her antibiotics, or just drain it?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 12, 2016)

They just take time to develop esp if they are quite deep. The vet will drain it, and give anti-biotics and pain relief. I would, if possible, give her a hot cloth to the abscess to try and draw it out a little more, so that it drains a bit more to relieve the pressure. If you have clippers, clip the area as gently as possible so that there is less likelyhood of a secondary infection. I would also be inclined to rub some antibiotic cream on the area after the vets been. As it has taken so long, be sure to check there is nothing stuck in there like a thorn or even a little tumor - but the vet will do that.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 12, 2016)

I have some vetericyn, would it work better than an antibiotic ointment?

He was saying that abscesses on the cheek are often caused by them biting their cheeks if their teeth are too sharp. She had her teeth done in June (by someone else), so she would have had to have bitten her cheek before then, unless he accidentally got her cheek with the file when he did her teeth. I never noticed any cuts or scratches on her face, but she does like to scratch it on some boards in the barn, so she could have gotten a splinter from that.

He also said to call him if it gets worse. Would worse be if it opens up more to drain (that would be good, though, right?), or if she starts acting differently?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 12, 2016)

It could be from the teeth; did the dentist use a speculum to really look in there? Maybe there's a rouge tooth.

Where exactly is the abscess?

If it opens more to drain again the danger is a secondary infection. It will need cleaned thoroughly and antibs. I would get the vet sooner if it grows more cause the bigger it is the more painful it is (talking from personal experience!)

Veterycin should be okay just make sure to clean the wound when it's burst too. Vet will give best instructions.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 12, 2016)

Have you taken her temp? If she has one the vet probably ought to know as he might want to come out sooner. I would do what Rocklone suggested, clip the area and put warm compresses on it several times a day followed by antibiotic ointment until the vet comes.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Apr 12, 2016)

It could be from teeth, but every face abscess I've ever dealt with is from a sliver. Livestock rub on fence posts etc, and that's how they get in there.

Flush it with hot water and wait for the vet. I have many gruesome sliver stories (and pics) but if you aren't experienced there are a lot of veins there to hit


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 12, 2016)

The dentist doesn't have a mini sized thing-that-holds-their-mouth-open, so he had to just feel her teeth with his hands.

It's not open enough to flush with anything right now. The vet did say to use a syringe without the needle and syringe some peroxide in it, before I told him that the holes are so tiny (he did say it will probably open up more, where the hair is lost), so when/if it opens more before he comes, I will be doing that.

The abscess is on the top edge on her cheek bone, under her eye.

Here is a picture I took about 3 weeks ago, so you can get an idea where it's at. It was still kinda small in the picture. It's the size of a golf ball now.

I also don't have a thermometer for the horses (will be getting one now... Do they sell horse thermometers, or will I need to just get a people one?)


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 12, 2016)

Not sure if that is one involving teeth or jaw or not, seems a bit high...

Thermometers come in all shapes and sizes and yes they do make both the "old" style bulb types and the new digital types for horses - carried online, in catalogs and should be at your local feed/tack stores. BUT you can also utilize a simple digital one from any pharmacy section of a store (including the Dollar Store or Family Dollar).

I had a Hackney pony mare get stung by a bee - didn't think anything of it - except that the swelling never seemed to go all the way back to "normal" for her face. Then it became abscessed and we found that the bee's stinger hadn't ever come out of the side of her face.

I have also had slivers become problems in the face/head, have a few stories, but few if any pictures.


----------



## Mona (Apr 12, 2016)

Could that abscess be due to a plugged tear duct? Or maybe even an infected sinus? While waiting for the vet, can you shave the hair in the area, and soak hot salt compresses on it a few times a day? It may help bring it to a head to relieve some pressure.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Apr 13, 2016)

That is kind of high for a tooth or check issue but it could possibly be. I would make sure there is nothing in there, esp if she likes to rub, she could have a sliver stuck in there and that is why it is abscessing.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 13, 2016)

Definitely take her temp. A normal temp is between 98 to 101 degrees. And it's good that the vet is coming.

The vet may lance it to cause it to drain and then flush it with an antibiotic solution. The flushing will need to be continued

as the abscess has to heal from the inside out. Also, the flushing will hopefully get the foreign object out that caused the

abscess in the first place.

If the vet suspects an infected tear duct or sinus, the flushing will still be done the same. If you're not squeamish, you

could ask your vet to teach you about the daily flushing so he/she doesn't have to come out.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 13, 2016)

Her abscess busted today, it drained partially but not completely. I tried to pour (too squeamish to syringe...) the peroxide on/in it, but I was worried about it getting in her eye, and she wouldn't stay still, so I sprayed veterycin in it. I will go out again in about 30 minutes to check on her and spray it again. She also had a fly land on it when I was trying to put the peroxide in it, so I sprayed fly spray on her (not on the abscess), and rubbed the fly spray on the front of her face and on/in her ears.

I think once the vet comes, as long as he gets it cleaned out, I will be fine flushing it. The pus is what bothers me most


----------



## chandab (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes the puss is gross, but the flushing is so important. just a plain syringe to flush with peroxide, no needle needed; just fill with peroxide, put the tip in the hole and slowly push the plunger, the peroxide and goo will likely squeeze back out around the syringe, hence the reason to go slow or the back pressure causes it to spray on you. [Ask me how I know...]


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 13, 2016)

Do you have foxtail in your hay? Once had a mare that had driven the foxtail head into the upper part of her mouth and it worked it's way deep and formed an abcess. It cleared up with treatment and I found a different place to buy hay.


----------



## Mona (Apr 13, 2016)

Also, if you are worried about getting peroxide in her eye while using the syringe, try this.

Tie the mare up. Standing beside her, but facing forward, place a rag or cloth of some sort, which you have cupped in your hand. With your right hand, squirt the peroxide into the abscess. Basically, your wrist will be turned towards you. You will be using your arm and body to cover that eye and sort of steady the mare.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 14, 2016)

Were you able to clip the area? Much more hygienic.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't have clippers.

And I've never heard of foxtail, not sure it grows around here


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 14, 2016)

Link to article about foxtail with excellent pictures: http://www.westernhorsereview.com/blogs/foxtail-how-i-loathe-thee/


----------



## Miniv (Apr 14, 2016)

Please post about the vet's visit....

Ask him if it's okay to continue using peroxide.....I personally prefer using vetericyn (sp) or iodine/betadine.

You might try placing a warm moist wash cloth over her eyes and massage her with it a little. Leave the cloth

over her eye while flushing.

Once there is an opening to the abscess, I will stick the tip (no needle!) of a 3 cc. syringe filled with the antibiotic up inside

the hole and gently express the syringe. Then, gently press against the abscess until the liquid (and puss) oozes

out. I then put more antibiotic back up inside and leave it. The wash cloth can be used to dab and clean her face

and be washed thoroughly....Use a fresh cloth the next time. It needs to be done daily at least.

You'll start noticing that the abscess will begin shrinking over a few days as the healing begins from the inside out.

Eventually, it will be all flat and gone.....Apply some pressure just to make sure all infection is gone and if so, just dab.

Oh, and...just to warn you....as long as there is an abscess, you'll have to re-open that hole every time.....You can

be gentle by using the wash cloth or use the syringe to relocate the opening.

It's not pleasant.....but I've done it to horses, dogs, cats (including other people's who were too squeamish) and I've

noticed they ALL appreciated it! I think they recognized what I was trying to do and getting rid of the pressure was

a relief to them.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank you for the instructions. I do have veterycin to use if it's better than peroxide.

The vet is running late, but I will definitely update after he's been here


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm really glad that you were having the vet out. I suspect there will be some antibiotics, and probably some kind of anti-inflammatory pain relief recommended, and possibly lancing.

We ultimately had to put down my first horse, an Arabian x QH gelding, due to complications from an initially "simple" sinus infection. I had him for over 15 years and he was approximately 30 when he was put down. However, that taught me that something that appears simple can sometimes get very serious. He was on antibiotics, including IV, and even antibiotic flushing of the area after the vet literally drilled a hole. We went to fairly extreme measures, but the infection eventually got into his bones. I'm sure that his age was a big factor, but the experience taught me to take even something that seems easy seriously. At first, we had thought it was seasonal allergies or a "cold", including my friend where he boarded and who has a lifetime of horse experience. She was even a vet tech at one time.

If you have it handy, you may want to give her some banamine to reduce swelling and help with pain. For banamine "injectable", 1cc per 100# in the mouth. If you don't have it, you might want to ask the vet to sell you a bottle. It's a very good medicine to keep on hand.

I'm no vet at all, but trying to imagine what I'd do for one of my horses as I picture the situation.

Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Jill (Apr 14, 2016)

PS How old is she? Reading through the full thread now, and seeing the pictures, I wonder if these are not just upper tooth bumps? Those can be a rite of passage for some horses around the age of 2.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 14, 2016)

She's 9 years old.

The vet just left. We had to twitch her so he could sedate her (twice).He cut the whole covering off the abscess, then cleaned it and checked to see how deep it was. Unfortunately, it went all the way into the sinus. There was a blockage in her sinus so the saline didn't come out of her nose, but he managed to clear the blockage (he was worried about cancer, but I think clearing the blockage made it less of a possibility). He then checked her teeth, and she has a gap between her 4th and 5th molars, so he thinks bacteria most likely got in there from some food stuck there (if that's the case, she'll need to go to a hospital).

He did give me a bottle of antibiotics to give her twice a day and said the smell should go away in a few days, but of course, keep giving the antibiotics until the bottle is gone. If the smell comes back, then it's her teeth and she needs to go to the hospital.

He said I don't need to treat it topically, but I can put some neosporin on it if it will make me feel better (I will be doing that).


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 14, 2016)

I have one of those syringes that look like a caulk gun. I've used it before with a horse that had a tooth issue and pocketed chewed grass. I had to do it for about a month every day but after that he was fine. I think it cost about $50. Would that tool help in your case? It was a nuisance, but not hard to do.

I am a little surprised she had to be twitched to sedate her.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 14, 2016)

I don't think it would help, unless I did it every day for forever. It's not a pocket in her gums that needs to heal, it's just a gap between her teeth.

Yeah, he got the needle in her artery, but then she wouldn't let him touch it, and it ended up on the ground so he had to change the needle. She wasn't happy at all about his help, she needed twitched 3 times and sedated twice, and she ran over him and knocked him down when he checked her teeth (she was sedated for the second time after that...). He was ok, though, he was laughing after I got her off him.


----------



## Mona (Apr 14, 2016)

I've had horses that were absolutely TERRIFIED of needles too! NOT fun to have them like that!


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2016)

Mona said:


> I've had horses that were absolutely TERRIFIED of needles too! NOT fun to have them like that!


I have 3 that don't like needles, they do better when I give the shots, if I can keep my nerves in check. The vet was out for other work this spring, already, so I had her vaccinate everyone for me. A little awkward, but we had the best luck on those three difficult horses if we were both on the same side, so horse didn't realize two of use were right beside (vet vaccinates in the neck, hence awkward).


----------



## Mona (Apr 14, 2016)

chandab said:


> I have 3 that don't like needles, they do better when I give the shots, if I can keep my nerves in check. The vet was out for other work this spring, already, so I had her vaccinate everyone for me. A little awkward, but we had the best luck on those three difficult horses if we were both on the same side, so horse didn't realize two of use were right beside (vet vaccinates in the neck, hence awkward).


The funny thing is, with the one I had that was the worst (and still have her) if I put her in cross ties, she would body slam me no matter which side I was standing on. I even tried (had to resort to) lip twitching and ear twitching to get things done on her, and eventually, that did not work either, and that was when she starting slamming her body into mine as I had her in cross-ties, trying to get her vaccinated that way, so I had both hands free...one for ear twitch, one to give the shot. Finally, for some reason, I took her into a stall, tied her to the wall, and she let me vaccinate her!! I have been able to do her ever since, as long as she is tied to a wall, and not in cross ties. WEIRD, eh??!! She still doesn;t like it, but she is not fighting them the way she once did in the cross ties.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 15, 2016)

She doesn't like the antibiotic. Took 1 bite of it last night and decided she was done, so I put honey in it and she wouldn't even try it. This morning I tried giving it to her again and she ate a little but wouldn't eat all of it. I broke up some treats into it, and she ate it, but she did dump the pan over and spilled some of it (the honey had some of the antibiotic stuck to the pan, so with the treats, I did get her to eat what didn't fall out when she dumped it. I hope she ate enough of it to do some good.

Tonight, I will be giving her a paste that I made with the antibiotic, a crushed up treat, and some honey. It made too much for the deworming tube, though, so in the future I will either have to just give her the paste if she likes it, or just use the honey and antibiotic in the tube without the treat.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Apr 15, 2016)

For horses scared of needles (or vets) try putting them in a stall and putting a hand towel over their eyes. I usually run it through both sides of the halter so I don't have to hold it and can hold the lead. Let them relax and usually they will be fine.


----------



## bevann (Apr 15, 2016)

Try using molasses Most horses love the taste and it is much stronger tasting than honey for years we have done butt shots.Takes 2 people 1 at horse head with horse pushed against wall.Person giving needle at rear with tail pulled up in air so hind feet are barely touching ground.shot site is about 2 inches below rectum and about 2 inches in from crease of cheeks(hard to explain)works great especially on foals. Less soreness than neck shots.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 15, 2016)

Or if the molasses does not work, applesause might. Mine seem to tolerate that pretty well.

I would syringe it into their mouth followed by a carrot "chaser."

I hope she will be feeling better soon! Sounds like you have a pretty good natured vet  and that's half the battle!


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2016)

What form of antibiotics did the vet give to you? Pills or liquid? If liquid, just fill a (needless) syringe and give it to her like worm past, putting it through the dental space and putting as far back as possible, but making sure not to squirt it directly down the back of her throat, as you don;t want it to go to her lungs. Place it sort of to the side she she will have to swallow it, and hold her head up a little for awhile so it doesn't just run out of her mouth right away. If pills or powder, (crush pills) and mix with a taspoon of applesauce, draw up into a large syringe and place towards back of mouth towards throat. Good Luck!


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 15, 2016)

I could try the molasses, thanks. I assume I would have to get baking molasses? I only have blackstrap and it doesn't taste good to me, so I wouldn't want to give it to her, lol


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 15, 2016)

He gave me pills. Told me to crush them and mix them into her feed.

Do larger syringes have larger openings? I have both 3mm and 6mm syringes and the openings are too small.


----------



## madmax (Apr 15, 2016)

What I do if the meds are in the form of pills: take an empty 12cc syringe (no needle), break the pills in half and place in the syringe, then draw up water through the tip and shake well or just let sit and dissolve for a few minutes.. I squirt into the mouth on top of the tongue. A drop of molasses in the water sometimes. They have always swallowed the meds for me. I also squirt some water as well afterward to rinse their mouth and it also cleans out any residue of the pills for no waste.

Edit: if you have smaller syringes you could do the same thing but divide half pills into more than one syringe.


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 15, 2016)

For pill meds, crushing into their feed never worked for me. They are incredibly good at eating everything except them. I've always just soaked them until dissolved, and put them in a 60cc drenching syringe, made just for this purpose. I found that pancake syrup is easier to add to the mix, and after one or two treatments, they are standing there waiting for that treat. Here is the one I use: http://www.unitedvetequine.com/horse-vaccines/60-cc-Dosing-Syringe.asp


----------



## chandab (Apr 15, 2016)

NewToMini's said:


> He gave me pills. Told me to crush them and mix them into her feed.
> 
> Do larger syringes have larger openings? I have both 3mm and 6mm syringes and the openings are too small.


See if you can get a catheter tip syringe or an oral meds syringe.

These oral syringes are great for meds. I've tried both the 35ml and 60ml, the 35ml is a handier size and easier to manipulate: http://www.horse.com/item/oral-meds-syringe/SLT901173/

[i pull the plunger out and load the meds from the back side, then very carefully put the plunger back in, finger over the opening, tap down the meds to plunger end, before taking your finger off the tip (or it'll go everywhere).]


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2016)

I wouldn't treat it topically unless the vet said to. With horses, you want things to heal from the inside out. The neosporin can make the outside heal too fast, and actually lead to another abscess.


----------



## Mona (Apr 15, 2016)

What a great syringe you posted the link to, Jean! I have never seen one like that before, but that is a super thing to have on hand, for sure!! You can also take a tiny drill bit to the opening of a large syringe to drill the opening so that it is a little larger, making semi-solid stuff go through easier. (like applesauce, thick molasses etc.)


----------



## JanBKS (Apr 15, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/Feeding-Syringe-Drencher-Transparent-20ml-50ml/dp/B00HTFF888

This is what I use got mine at Tractor Supply, it works good and if they bite down on it it don't break,

just put in corner of mouth and go slow they will get all the meds. fill from back and screw plunger back on

holding finger over hole.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 15, 2016)

If the pills are SMZ's/Sulfa (They look like large white tablets) they will dissolve in liquid....or you can grind them up in a coffee bean grinder.

The larger the syringe, the larger the tip. We tend to use a 60 cc. syringe for oral meds.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 15, 2016)

I've only given antibiotics twice, both pill form. I crushed it and put it in the feed. The first horse gobbled it and never batted an eye. The second one didn't like it, but he ate his feed. I would have looked for Plan B, the syringe pictured, if he had not eaten it

.

Try top dressing first. I left mine alone with his feed dish for several hours and he did clean it all up. We were both glad when the dose was over, though!


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 15, 2016)

Miniv, that's what it is.

She did eat it when I mixed them with honey and a crushed treat in the Dewormer tube. She actually enjoyed it and thought it was a treat, so that was a huge relief! Since she likes it that way, that's what I will continue to do, and needing to give her two tubes of it shouldn't be a problem since I know she won't give me a fight over it


----------



## Miniv (Apr 16, 2016)

"A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down....makes the medicine go down." LOL.


----------



## susanne (Apr 19, 2016)

Our mare, Scarlett, had an infected tooth root that presented almost exactly as the photo of your mare, and it also burst. She was fortunate that the infection did not go into the sinuses, but they thought they would have to extract the tooth -- a rather involved process for such a young horse (she was two years at the time). Hoping to avoid this, he gave her two injections of the antibiotic, Excede, and between that and daily hot compresses and betadine, it cleared up. Use of Excede is tightly limited, but you could ask. The only problem now is that Scarlett has very limited patience for having her face fussed with.

Did your vet x-ray? If this does not clear up, I would ask him to do so, as this clearly showed where Scarlett's problem was.


----------



## susanne (Apr 19, 2016)

Our mare, Scarlett, had an tooth infection that presented almost exactly like the photo of your mare. It also burst, leaving a hole in her head (no comments, please!). Our vet initially thought it would need to be extracted via surgery, but as a last ditch attempt to avoid this, she prescribed the antibiotic Excede (very rarely used, due to antibiotic resistance...Excede is one of the few without resistance). After two injections of this and daily hot compresses and betadine, it cleared up.

If this does not clear up, ask your vet to x-ray, as this very clearly showed the problem.

(BTW, the first vet that saw her thought it was a bee sting.)


----------



## Double T (Apr 19, 2016)

chandab said:


> I have 3 that don't like needles, they do better when I give the shots, if I can keep my nerves in check. The vet was out for other work this spring, already, so I had her vaccinate everyone for me. A little awkward, but we had the best luck on those three difficult horses if we were both on the same side, so horse didn't realize two of use were right beside (vet vaccinates in the neck, hence awkward)


Anytime two people are working on a horse, you should be on the same side, doesn't make 'em as nervous or to where they keep trying to keep an eye on two people on different side, easier when it's just one. Anytime we do anything like vax or giver shots or if hubby is shoeing one that I'm holding, I'm in the same side. Also a bit of a saftey thing if the other person is towards the back end because you can pull that end away from them, vs into them.


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2016)

Double T said:


> Anytime two people are working on a horse, you should be on the same side, doesn't make 'em as nervous or to where they keep trying to keep an eye on two people on different side, easier when it's just one. Anytime we do anything like vax or giver shots or if hubby is shoeing one that I'm holding, I'm in the same side. Also a bit of a saftey thing if the other person is towards the back end because you can pull that end away from them, vs into them.


Makes sense to me, but on the first horse, the vet walked up to the opposite side and all heck broke loose, so I recommended same side, which she did for the difficult ones, but I think she did opposite for the others. Will have to work on this. [Yes, when I had a farrier, we always were on the same side for just the reasons you mentioned.]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 21, 2016)

How is your horse doing? Update, please!


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 21, 2016)

I can't really tell if she's getting better or not :/ She's not getting worse, though, so that's good


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 23, 2016)

She may need a different antibiotic, could be what she is on is not working because of bacterial resistance. Did the vet do a culture on the drainage?

If it is healing from the inside out, which it should do, that could make it hard to tell if she is improving as you can't "see" the healing. How is her general demeanor? Is she perky with a good appetite? That can be a good indicator of how she is feeling over all. And her temp, too.

I hope you notice a big improvement soon!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 23, 2016)

Hate to say this, but you should have the vet follow up on the healing. It's been enough days that you should see an

improvement with the abscess by now.


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 23, 2016)

She's still acting normal. Her appetite went down right after the vet came, but she's eating like normal again. The abscess is looking better, the scabby stuff fell off really nice yesterday and it stopped stinking, it was also a healthy looking pink color under the scab and I think the circumference is getting smaller, but it's still draining puss from a small spot. Last night made it a week of being on the antibiotic. He wanted me to call him after she's finished with the antibiotic and let him know how she's doing, but I think I may need to call him sooner. Shouldn't the puss be gone by now?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2016)

I know I would want no pus oozing before antibiotics end. I know the antibiotics will be in her system for a while after ending, but I would be worried about infection returning. Wouldn't hurt to call and ask vet, since your vet seems nicer than most of the vets here in Tucson, AZ.


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2016)

Are you still flushing the abscess hole?


----------



## NewToMini's (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not flushing it. He didn't want me to do anything with the abscess other than giving her the antibiotic.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Apr 23, 2016)

It took weeks to get there, it will take more than 1 to heal. Be patient. Even after the antibiotics have 'stopped,' they stay in the system 2/3 days (or more depending not on the drug!) and continue to do their job.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 3, 2016)

Update, please.


----------



## NewToMini's (May 4, 2016)

Sunday morning was her last dose. Yesterday it was gross and stinking again





Called the vet last night and he didn't answer. I will call again tonight.

I don't know if he will want to come and clean it again and try a stronger antibiotic since the puss never went away while she was on the antibiotic, or if he will just want me to take her to a hospital (which I will either need to find one that will take payments, or put her back on antibiotics to keep it controlled and keep the smell away until I can afford to take her to the hospital)


----------



## JanBKS (May 4, 2016)

I have a mare that came to me with a hole in her nose, she knocked over a bird cage at her former owners, the hole when threw her sinuses, 

​this went on for years before I got her, she was given strong antibiotics for 2 weeks, didn't help , so the vet went for 30 days with a medicine that is for dark,damp infections, that worked, try asking your vet for a medicine that will reach dark,damp infections, I think you should have been flushing it but that's just my opinion. 

to this day she is clear of that infection and its been a good 7 years now.

Good Luck I hope she gets better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 4, 2016)

I agree with flushing.


----------



## Miniv (May 4, 2016)

I also agree with flushing. I bit my tongue when you said the vet didn't advise it.....


----------



## MiniNHF (May 4, 2016)

I had a QH that came to me with a deep puncture wound around his neck and shoulder area, thinking it was from a tree branch. It had abscessed because it prematurely closed from what the previous owner was doing. My vet cut the abscess back open and he was on antibiotics and I had to flush it out at least twice times a day and treat it with a cream for the outside that he gave me. I can tell you it took a good month to heal and took a while for the puss to stop coming out with the solution I was flushing it out with.


----------



## NewToMini's (May 4, 2016)

I called the vet this evening and gave him the update.

He gave me 2 more bottles of the antibiotic and a syringe with instructions to give the antibiotic 2x a day like before, but also flush her abscess and sinus (through the abscess) with saline solution once per day. Hope this works.


----------



## NewToMini's (May 5, 2016)

So she got her first dose of this round of antibiotics and I cleaned the abscess with a sponge that was wet with warm water. As soon as I got it wiped off she looked so much better. I took the syringe with saline solution and managed to squirt it in the abscess a little bit, and did get more puss out. But I spent over an hour and she wouldn't stay still enough so I could squirt it good enough to clear her sinus.

I tried hand twitching her, but it made her fight worse. Does a metal twitch work better than hand twitching?


----------



## JanBKS (May 5, 2016)

My blacksmith was having a problem with one of my big horses, since I have had a hip operation someone else has been feeding, long story short, she took a piece of baling twine, the colored stuff, tied it to one side of her halter ran it over her gums and threw the other side of the halter, when she acted up a small tug was given and she stopped misbehaving, you don't tie it tight, it would help if you had a second person helping you, but it releases the good calming juice's and calms them down, it worked with her but like I said it might help if you had a helper as it has to stay over the top gum.

No Flaming it never hurt her and it calmed her down.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 6, 2016)

That's an in-expensive lip chain and yes, the upper gum under the lip is a spot that releases endorphin.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 6, 2016)

I think she will get quieter each time. I would try flushing without tying. Just try to hold onto the halter and follow her backward. Part of the problem is likely panic. Let her feel she can move and she should be calmer. This has worked for me. After a couple of times it gets easier. I don't like twitching as I think it causes long term behavioral issues.jmo


----------



## Miniv (May 7, 2016)

Wish you could get a second person to hold her head steady for you.....


----------



##  (May 8, 2016)

I am not a 'fan' of twitching but sometimes we have to focus on what we're trying to accomplish for the good of the animal. I think I would try first to do the chore calmly with no twitching, but if that doesn't work, we must change tactics for the health and well-being of the animal. It is important to accomplish the flushing for her health, and that is the most important.

Sometimes we have to do acts of kindness, which may be painful or uncomfortable to facilitate the cure. Be strong, but make sure you are able to do what is necessary to move her forward to good health.

Best of luck in this long recovery.

~~Diane


----------



## NewToMini's (May 8, 2016)

I was able to flush the sinus today. I had to hold her head, with one arm over her head and then under her mouth holding her head still and against my body, and after she learned that she could walk around like that but not move in relation to me, she stood still and was relatively calm as I put the syringe into the abscess and cleared her sinus. I also had to take some tweezers to it, too, because she had hay stuck in it. But there was less puss than there has been


----------



##  (May 8, 2016)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## NewToMini's (May 9, 2016)

This morning when I went to give her her medicine, she was chewing without anything in her mouth. She wasn't grinding her teeth, she was just chewing as though she were eating, but she wasn't. I opened her mouth and looked to see if there was anything stuck in there, but I couldn't find anything. I gave her her medicine and she tried to spit it out (she hasn't liked it since she got put back on it). Then I gave her some hay and she ate it normally.

She didn't really seem to feel bad, she left her hay to try and steal some treats from me, and went back to eating hay when she realized she wasn't getting a treat.

When I got home from work, she was fine.

Why would she be chewing whithout food in her mouth? Is it something I should worry about?


----------



## paintponylvr (May 9, 2016)

Maybe? With the antibiotics she's on, did your vet discuss a "tummy soother"? A long run or a double run of antibiotics in the little horses' sometimes causes ulcer type issues or actual ulcers. "Chewing" or "grinding teeth" is one symptom of sore tummies, but not colic.

Ask if that could be a problem and if you should use anything for that. They make the "pink stuff" just like Pepto for horses (available from the feed stores or by catalog overnight order) and in a pinch Pepto Bismol can be used for horses, too. There are also many other products - some quite expensive and needing a scrip to get. REALLY, really depends - maybe another call to your vet is in order.

I don't know if the healing process would cause itching - which also might be causing the "chewing".

I know that my hubby swears by his "netty pot" - which is a saline nasal/throat/mouth wash for clogged nasal passages. I can do and accept a lot of things that make others pass out, but just looking at a "netty pot" makes me gag. I can gargle, but can't stand fluid going from nose to back of throat and out of my mouth. Maybe the saline flush is creating a "bad taste" for her and causes her to chew.


----------



## NewToMini's (May 9, 2016)

I was wondering if maybe her sinus was still clear and draining this morning and causing her to chew. She has been chewing for a couple minutes right after I clear it. But of course I didn't even check her nose for discharge this morning.

The abscess is itchy, she scratches it on things and doesn't seem to mind me cleaning it with the sponge too badly. But it's been itching for at least a week and she didn't start chewing until this morning.

I was also wondering about ulcers, with the stress of treatment... What are the other symptoms, though? She's eating hay and grass normally, and she was running around the pasture at a full gallop to play with the other horses earlier this evening, so if she's having tummy pains I don't think it's bad


----------



## paintponylvr (May 9, 2016)

Other symptoms of ulcers - not eating well or refusing to eat grain concentrates, standing stretched out when they normally don't, doing a "downward dog" yoga type position (one of my ponies started doing that and I'd never seen that before - it scared me!) and staying in that position. I'm sure there are others - these are the ones I'm familiar with..

.and our little mare displayed all of these on the 4th day of antibiotics and bute use... Not only did we use a quick "tummy soother" (tubed directly into her stomach by the vet), but she was also put on a run of Ranitidine (I think? will have to look it up) - that we got a human pharmacy- while on the anitbiotics and she was weaned off of the bute. She was being treated for a golf ball sized swelling on the side of her jaw. While exrays were never done, it was felt by not 1 but 2 vets that it wasn't related to her jaw or her teeth.


----------



## Mona (May 10, 2016)

Another sign of ulcers is rolling onto their back and stay in that feet up position.


----------



## Miniv (May 10, 2016)

With ulcers they will shy off eating grain and will "play" with their water trough or bucket.....plus roll on their backs, stretch out their bodies.....and sometimes even SIT!

There is a product called "Ulcer Guard" in a paste that helps.....It's not cheap, but worth it.


----------



## NewToMini's (May 10, 2016)

She's not laying down more than usual (haven't seen her lay down at all yesterday or today, but I'm sure she did when I wasn't looking - she usually lays down for a nap an hour or so after their morning feeding) and she's not playing with the water bucket. She's not eating grain very well, but she doesn't seem to like this specific kind of grain (Purina Miniature horse and pony). She stopped being excited about grain as soon as I switched her to it, so I don't think not eating it means anything right now. She still eats it some, and tries to steal grain from the other horse (that gets a different kind).

I'm not sure that she does have ulcers, but I'm thinking that giving her something to prevent them might be a good idea while she's on her medicine.

Smartpak sells U Guard for preventing ulcers. They have pellets and powder. Does anyone have experience with it?

Will probably go to TSC and see what they have before I buy online.

Also, this morning, her sinus was still draining from when I cleared it yesterday. It was causing her to cough a little, but I think it's a step in the right direction


----------



## NewToMini's (May 11, 2016)

I think her face is getting better






She has a tight scab over the abscess, and I couldn't rub it off with the sponge (don't know if that's good or bad?). But her sinus seems clear, and she is breathing out of her right nostril very well



Didn't syringe it today, because of the scab that wouldn't come off, and her sinus appearing to be clear. Plus my arm is super sore from fighting with her yesterday to syringe it (took almost an hour, but I got it done!) XD


----------



## NewToMini's (May 20, 2016)

I flushed it today (have been flushing it every few days, her attitude was getting worse every time, and her sinus was staying clear enough for her to breathe), and today her attitude was better. I tried to flush it without holding her nose, but she reared, so I grabbed her nose and after a short fit, she settled down and stood calmly (so calmly that I let go of her nose halfway through, and she still didn't move). Hopefully she's learned I'm not trying to kill her, lol.

It was also easier to flush. There has been some resistance on the syringe when I was flushing it, and some squirting out around the syringe, but today there wasn't any resistance or squirting out around it.

I also bought her some ulcer supplement from Amazon. It's not meant to treat ulcers, but it prevents them. I'm not sure she has any anyway, she eats the grain that she likes, she's a bit overweight, she has plenty of energy, and she hasn't 'chewed with nothing in her mouth' since the one time I asked about it. She just doesn't like her medicine anymore, I'm not sure if she's just tired of it, or if it means something. But she's still stressed about her treatment, so I figure something for ulcers wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## NewToMini's (May 22, 2016)

She did really well today (and the u-guard was delivered today also)





When I sponged it off, she acted like she didn't like it (usually she enjoys the sponging), and there was stringy stuff sticking out, that the sponge wasn't getting. I went up to the house to get the tweezers I bought her (I hadn't put them in the barn yet) and when I got back, there was blood running down her face. So I guess the stringy stuff (hay, I assume?) was poking her and making her bleed. I got it out (or at least all that I could see, it was getting dark and I couldn't see well), and then I flushed it with the syringe. She backed up a few steps and then stood still, and I didn't have to grab her nose. Of course she got a few treats when I was all done


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2016)

All this handling will be a good thing in the future. I have noticed this with mine; any that need something done constantly get easier to handle. Having a treatment that MUST be done makes me teach my horses to accept eye drops, mouth flushings, medicinal bathings... Then it all gets easier after that.

I'm glad to hear she is improving.


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 1, 2016)

I think she's getting better! I cleaned it and syringed it today, and I didn't see any puss (just orange tinted saline solution, but the abscess has been bleeding some when I clean it, so I think the orange tint was from blood and maybe just a tiny bit of puss). I think the hole to her sinus is closing, too, it's getting harder to push the saline solution in if I have the syringe up against her face.

I might have to get another bottle of antibiotics, though, I'm about halfway done with the bottle she's on now, and it's the second of the two he gave me last time.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 1, 2016)

What an ordeal for you both. Sounds like you are doing a great job with that diffucult injury.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2016)

Glad to hear she is on the mend


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm so happy you are seeing some improvement. It's been a long road and you've done a bang up job of staying on top of it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 21, 2016)

All well now?


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 22, 2016)

Still not healed. She's been off the antibiotics for two weeks, I started flushing it twice a day as soon as the antibiotics were over, and it doesn't seem to have gotten better or worse. I will call the vet tomorrow and see about getting some penicillin for her.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 22, 2016)

This is NOT right.....A simple abscess would have been LONG gone by now with the correct aggressive daily care......

Sorry, but your vet should have been more involved or given you more instructions on home care.......

From the sounds of it, there is something more than a simple abscess going on, IMO.


----------



## chandab (Jun 23, 2016)

Miniv said:


> This is NOT right.....A simple abscess would have been LONG gone by now with the correct aggressive daily care......
> 
> Sorry, but your vet should have been more involved or given you more instructions on home care.......
> 
> From the sounds of it, there is something more than a simple abscess going on, IMO.


I agree.

Not to scare you, but my gelding was diagnosed with Cushing's after chronic abscesses on his face wouldn't heal up. We finally did blood work to see if something more was going on, and came up with a Cushing's diagnosis; within a month of being on appropriate meds for Cushing's his abscesses were finally healed and gone. [He was a bit of a rescue before coming here, so I have no idea exactly what previous care he got, other than he was turned out with the cows and he and the other gelding got into the oat bin (the other gelding died after a pasture accident in someone else's care).]


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2016)

Doesn't seem right to me either. Without rereading all the posts, was there a check for a bad tooth?


----------



## Jean_B (Jun 23, 2016)

I have read all of the posts and am concerned....is your vet an equine vet? Or a general practitioner? The reason I ask, many vets will pound the antibiotics to an animal, which is necessary, but do nothing about protecting the gut. Antibiotics will sterilize the gutt killing all of the good bacteria (necessary for digestion) as well as the bad - so if on extended use of antibiotics, you really need to add probiotics (something not always necessary with cattle). Many general practitioners don't consider this, and when reminded, they always go, Oh Yeah....I forgot about that.

Also, I agree with the others that this is lasting way too long and perhaps she needs to be scoped - by an equine specialist. If this is something caused by a foreign object in the guttural pouch, it could explain why this is taking so long to heal. Did she have any stinky snot in the nostril on that side? Those are EXTREMELY difficult to treat because they don't simply drain down....the drainage has to go up, before it can go down and drain out.


----------



## NewToMini's (Jun 23, 2016)

He found a gap between two of her molars.

He is an equine vet.

Her sinus wasn't draining at all until I started flushing it daily.

If she was on antibiotics that weren't working, it wouldn't heal, though, would it? He wasn't sure that antibiotic would work when he gave it to her, and it never seemed like the infection was gone, even while she was on it.


----------



## Cayuse (Jun 23, 2016)

I would wonder if she is on the wrong type of antibiotic for the particular bacteria causing her infection. And the cushing's and/or foreign body angle. Can they do an ultrasound or x-rays to get a veiw of whats going on inside? It must be very frustrating.


----------

